# Tra padri e madri ...



## andrea53 (12 Gennaio 2017)

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/17_...pa-839ccd38-d84b-11e6-9dfa-46bea8378d9f.shtml


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/17_...pa-839ccd38-d84b-11e6-9dfa-46bea8378d9f.shtml


Quando non si meritano i figli .....
Purtroppo troppo spesso i figli vengono utilizzati come ricatto verso l'ex coniuge


----------

